# Boatbuilding schools?



## ingo1977 (Mar 26, 2009)

Hi everyone,

I'm looking for a boatbuilding school in Portugal (preferably around Porto). Since my Portuguese is not good enough, it would be great to have an English-speaking school / course.

Many thanks,
Ingo


----------

